# DIRECTORY ONLY im FileDialog



## RawBit (26. Mai 2006)

wie geht denn das?

geht irgendwie mit setFileNameFilter(...) oder?


----------



## The_S (27. Mai 2006)

Du musst die accept Methode deines FilenameFilters überschreiben. Und zwar überprüfst du, ob das File ein Ordner ist, falls ja gibste true zurück, falls nein false.


----------



## RawBit (27. Mai 2006)

ok danke


----------

